# Kirk Snyder to Houston...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4047298.html


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAY!! Big SG!! Booooo!!! He isn't good at anything!!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Snyder and Sura dont like each other and JVG got into a bickering match with Snyder after Snyder made a racist comment during a Utah/Houston game last year....

Could be a decent defender off the bench and develop into a rangier version of Ruben Patterson in the next couple years.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

This is a low risk [unless him and JVG start boxing], high reward move. J.R. on the Bulls and Snyder on the Rox. I don't think he'll be getting many minutes unless he shows improvement on D.

EDIT: Maybe Shane can show him a thing or two. Shane-lite ppl??


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

didn't give any players to get him at least


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I like this signing. Kirk Synder hasn't done much in the League yet, but he has the talent to become a solid role player if gets his focus where it should be. Two teams in two years has kept Synder, who's only 23-years-old, out of sinc and out of the mix when it has come to getting minutes. But he has shown that he's a hard-nosed player with attitude promlems. JVG can work with a player like that when you consider that, in the past, he has successfully coached guys such as Spree and Charles Oakley. 

Snyder brings size to the perimeter for the Rockets and I can definitely see him making an impact off the bench.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I think he will prob start...Raf, Kir, Mac, Bat, Yao...who else can we start that's at SG?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> I think he will prob start...Raf, Kir, Mac, Bat, Yao...who else can we start that's at SG?


Snyder may start but that just depends on whether JVG starts Howard at PF and Battier at SF, or starts Battier at PF and McGrady and SF.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Howard is a good player, but I feel he needs to be traded for some reason...We need to get younger!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Lets have a game guessing on what # Snyder is going to wear next year. He can't wear #1. 
I want to see some highlight reel dunks. Wanna give him #4 like our dunker lask year?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Refresh my memory...who was numbuh 4? I can only remember Barkley from many years ago!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Stromile Swift...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

His most remebered moment so far.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

..so Battier really IS starting at PF?!
That's insane, he's only 6'7, 6'8. He's a swingman for god's sake!

Twas Stromile Swift..


Anyway, Snyder's a good player.
Athletic, not a bad defender, can definitely improve if he sorts his head out.

Started 45 games out of 68, averaged 19.3 minutes, 45% from the floor, 36 from 3pt land (46/129)
73% from the stripe, 1 TO, 8 points, 2.4 rebounds..

Say he gets 24 minutes in Houston, split at the 2/3, could get 8, 3 and 2, with 46 from the floor, 38 from the 3..
No major improvements, but getting his attitude sorted would be a major step forward into developing into a 30 minute roleplayer.

Btw, amazing how cheap he was picked up - notice Byron Scott has driven away all 3 his shotguards this off-season?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> His most remebered moment so far.


I love that dunk! Sick!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Anyway, Snyder's a good player.
> Athletic, not a bad defender, can definitely improve if he sorts his head out.


Wait a second, did we just get ourselves another no heart player? Hope not.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, that was awesome!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He seems alright.. but not a smart move considering our only other SG is Bob Sura.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

nice hops mr snyder


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Wait a second, did we just get ourselves another no heart player? Hope not.


Not necesarily no heart, but he is said to have had attitude problems before.
Now, I doubt Scott would have started him for that many games when he had Rasual Butler available too IF Snyder had severe problems - but it's something to be aware of, considering the Houston system, and how JvG dealt with Swift.

He certainly has it in him to be a decent roleplayer in the Ruben Patterson mould - a tough, athletic swingman who can defend and hustle. Not necessarily a scoring threat, but a good piece to have, that can compliment existing players.

And yes, that was an awesome dunk.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> His most remebered moment so far.


His only moment so far.. but damn was it good. :banana:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

TManiAC said:


> Snyder and Sura dont like each other and JVG got into a bickering match with Snyder after Snyder made a racist comment during a Utah/Houston game last year....
> 
> Could be a decent defender off the bench and develop into a rangier version of Ruben Patterson in the next couple years.


Yea I remembered Snyder's racism comment but don't remember that it came with them playing the Rockets. Should be an interesting sub-plot...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:laugh: 

Finally, a SG with size.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Got skinny arms...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

different_13 said:


> notice Byron Scott has driven away all 3 his shotguards this off-season?


Yeah, but the Hornets haven't done too bad by bringing in Peja and Bobby Jax.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

PG: Rafer Alston 
SG: Bobby Sura | Kirk Snyder | Luther Head
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak | Ryan Bowen
PF: Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

remaining exemptions: MLE, VE, 4.2 Mill TE
potential targets: Ronald Murray, Scot Padgett, Marcus Banks, Vassili Spanoulis, Lindsey Hunter, John Lucas III, Francisco Elson

Wishlist: Ronald Murray (4.0), Scot Padgett (1.2) with MLE
Francisco Elson (3.0) of large TE
John Lucas III Min
Lindsey Hunter VE
Waive Ryan Bowen

PG: Rafer Alston | JL III | Lindsey Hunter
SG: Kirk Snyder | Ronald Murray | Luther Head
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak | Scot Padgett
PF: Shane Battier | Juwan Howard | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Francisco Elson | Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Solid player, good pickup. Very underrated.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Rocket Fans don't get excited for this guy. He is horrible, Hes got got a bad attitude and he is a horrid shooter. Some people will point out over 35% 3PT in his first two years. That may be true but this guy is a waste of a roster space. I wanted him to succeed but he's not going to. I know it's only summerleague but this guy stunk it up against inferior competition. Shooting 9-35 FG 0-8 FT this in 88 minutes of action I think he went like 23-35 from the stripe but hats his only decent stat. You guys would be better off signing Buford or Mercer. Not this Bum


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Rocket Fans don't get excited for this guy. He is horrible, Hes got got a bad attitude and he is a horrid shooter. Some people will point out over 35% 3PT in his first two years. That may be true but this guy is a waste of a roster space. I wanted him to succeed but he's not going to. I know it's only summerleague but this guy stunk it up against inferior competition. Shooting 9-35 FG 0-8 FT this in 88 minutes of action I think he went like 23-35 from the stripe but hats his only decent stat. You guys would be better off signing Buford or Mercer. Not this Bum


I think more than anything we need him for defense. By losing Keith Bogans, Luther is our only 2 guard and can hardly guard anyone over 6'3. By the end of last year, Snyder was starting in place of JR Smith and doing reasonably well... or at least on the level of David Wesley in terms of playing servicably on both ends of the floor. I think JVG appreciates the fact that Snyder is 6'6, athletic, and has the potential to be an all-around player. Snyder does have the ability to shoot long range, he just hasnt found consistency yet and with the open looks he will get in Houston, were hoping he will develop a rhythm and shoot at a higher clip. Also, Snyder has decent court vision. With more experience he can develop better passing recognition.

I know I mentioned Ruben Patterson with range... I think its more accurate to say very raw Doug Christie.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybe playing with guys like T-Mac, Yao, Battier, Hayes...who have a good work ethic and personality he will get off the bad attitude train. He's still young enough to get an attitude adjustment.

Not likely but its a thought!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What did Kirk Snyder say that was racist?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> I think he will prob start...Raf, Kir, Mac, Bat, Yao...who else can we start that's at SG?


I'm not gonna pretend that I know much about Snyder other than whats on nba.com. All I can remember is thinking that NO was very athletic last year, but who exactly I can't remember. All things considered at least we didn't send Head/Howard to get him, CD. 

I will be really pissed is Shane is sitting on the bench at the start of the season. JHo needs to sit his arse down and play the 25mins his body allows. He better just accept it, and be a "leader" like other vets. SHANE MUST START, this is silly. If thats not our starting lineup then Jeff is officially smoking crack :biggrin: Battier gives more versatility next to Yao than Howard, we need to get off to good starts in games.

I would've liked R Butler better, but at least they did something viable, a young guy who can get better playing with true stars and solid guys like Shane/Howard. Its not blockbuster but its definitley solid. He won't have to be 'that good' on D if Mac/Yao/Battier/Rafer around him??? They all play good team D, all he'll have to do is play good team D.
solid pick up for not much in return.... does this mean our off season is now done?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> What did Kirk Snyder say that was racist?


It is believe that Snyder said something to Scott Padgett (or Jon Barry) like "you can't guard me white boy." then Sura stood up for Scott. It happened in the his Utah days.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think this is a good pick-up. Personality issues may be a problem, that remains to be seen, but he's a solid basketball player (for his age). He put up nearly a 15 PER in this, his second, season and his scoring efficiency rose across the board (FG%, eFG%, TS%) to very good levels for a perimeter player. His passing also seems to have improved.

He has size and can play some defense.

Overall, very low risk with a potential nice reward. Doubtful that he'll be a star, but he could definitely be a good player and that would be great at a position of real need.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

*white boy*

lol dean=]


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: white boy*

Intersync, what did you mean?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> It is believe that Snyder said something to Scott Padgett like "you can't guard me white boy." then Sura stood up for Scott. It happened in the his Utah days.


haha, that ain't that bad then. I'm not saying I support what he said, but it's something you hear all of the time on the playground and in the gyms playing pickup games. White guys are used to it if they play this game.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

get padgett back for sure

umm and send snyder to therapy or counselling


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I hate those darn "Snyde" comments like that...get it? Get it? =D


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> It is believe that Snyder said something to Scott Padgett (or Jon Barry) like "you can't guard me white boy." then Sura stood up for Scott. It happened in the his Utah days.


OH so thats why we need Sura i like sura. We need guys like that because if memory serch Yao got in a tangle with D. Mason playing the hornets and everyone were just pulling eachother away no one got mad cause Mason was all up Yao's grill our guys look pathetic http://youtube.com/watch?v=VL67aUjNC3s&search=Yao Ming vs Mason


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

and look at Anderson, thats weak man


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This acquisition: B 

Rockets need a big guard with hype. This guy could be average all-around player soon. 

Cheap, young, strong, quick

Weakness:

1. Can't handle the ball properly;

2. Lack of basketball SKILL talents;

3. Fall in love with shooting, not enjoy playing defense.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> This acquisition: B
> 
> Rockets need a big guard with hype. This guy could be average all-around player soon.
> 
> ...


Actually he has a pretty good handle he had a game in NO where he played point and dished out 10 assist it was the time when Chris Paul was out.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Good aquisition, this guy is a bit of a punk but he'll get over it.. Great numbers last year, high % shooting, decent scoring for low mins


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

i think the signing will help houston ,but he reminds me of keith bogans plus extreme dunks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I had written him off during his tenure in Utah, but he seemed to have really picked up his play in NO. We're getting a very capable player and not given much in return, so I think its a good move.

And CD did say this is just the first of more moves to come.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I had written him off during his tenure in Utah, but he seemed to have really picked up his play in Utah. We're getting a very capable player and not given much in return, so I think its a good move.
> 
> And CD did say this is just the first of more moves to come.


He picked up his play in Utah but you wrote him off in Utah? Or do you mean he picked up his game with the Hornets?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Why oh why do we keep on signing up rubbish bench players. Rockets management is inept. Snyder played like crap in the summer league, and he is supposed to be a vet compared to the rest of the SL players. Only thing he gives us is some size, which might help at times, but for the most part is crap. 

By the way, does this trade eat into our MLE?? What we need to do know is offer the rest of the MLE to Reggie Evans, to get us a PF that can rebound. Then sign up JLIII to back up with Sura. Starting line-up of Rafer/Tmac/Battier/Evans/Yao is pretty good i think. With Howard, Novak, Head, Snyder and Sura off the bench, so got some good shooters to spread the floor a bit.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Lets have a game guessing on what # Snyder is going to wear next year. He can't wear #1.
> I want to see some highlight reel dunks. Wanna give him #4 like our dunker lask year?


or luther mite get the #4 like he was in Illinois


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tETS9GAqufA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> His most remebered moment so far.





Oh poor Von Wafer.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> Why oh why do we keep on signing up rubbish bench players. Rockets management is inept. Snyder played like crap in the summer league, and he is supposed to be a vet compared to the rest of the SL players. Only thing he gives us is some size, which might help at times, but for the most part is crap.
> 
> By the way, does this trade eat into our MLE?? What we need to do know is offer the rest of the MLE to Reggie Evans, to get us a PF that can rebound. Then sign up JLIII to back up with Sura. Starting line-up of Rafer/Tmac/Battier/Evans/Yao is pretty good i think. With Howard, Novak, Head, Snyder and Sura off the bench, so got some good shooters to spread the floor a bit.




I dont think it eats into our MLE. The MLE is for signing players only.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> I dont think it eats into our MLE. The MLE is for signing players only.


Rockets used the bulk of the $1.67 trade exception acquired when they sent Derek Anderson to Miami and conditional 2008 second round pick to make the deal.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Getting Reggie Evans (or someone like him) is a must, you can't start Battier at power forward!
He's 6'8, 220!
Doesn't really matter if he plays the 2 or 3, pretty sure he'd guard the toughest wing and T-Mac the weaker offensive player.
But come one, 220 at the 4?
(Reggie Evans would be a damn good fit too - he doesnt need the ball on offence, and with Rafer, T-Mac, Battier and Yao ((as well as Head, Snyder and Novak off the bench)) does he really need to score? and the Rockets could do with a tough enforcer dude - sounds just the fit for van Gundy to me!)


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

reno2000 said:


> Why oh why do we keep on signing up rubbish bench players. Rockets management is inept. Snyder played like crap in the summer league, and he is supposed to be a vet compared to the rest of the SL players. Only thing he gives us is some size, which might help at times, but for the most part is crap.
> 
> By the way, does this trade eat into our MLE?? What we need to do know is offer the rest of the MLE to Reggie Evans, to get us a PF that can rebound. Then sign up JLIII to back up with Sura. Starting line-up of Rafer/Tmac/Battier/Evans/Yao is pretty good i think. With Howard, Novak, Head, Snyder and Sura off the bench, so got some good shooters to spread the floor a bit.


I guess this trade deduct $1.5M from TE. 

New TE = $2.7M


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> I guess this trade deduct $1.5M from TE.
> 
> New TE = $2.7M


No.

We had two TEs. One was worth 1.7 Mill and the larger TE was worth 4.2 Mill. The smaller TE was used in combination with a 2008 2nd Round pick to make the trade for Kirk Snyder. We can make a similar trade with the 4.2 Mill exception for another player or split it up to acquire multiple players.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Reggie Evans would be a smart move and Synder adds more depth bad move by the hornets.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

does anyone think he is similar to Bogans?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> does anyone think he is similar to Bogans?


Snyder is bigger and better at getting to the basket. Shooting-wise I think Snyder is better, but I could see a comparasion at that aspect if he doesn't improve his shooting with Houston this season.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd say it's a decent acquisition. 8 points in 19 minuts is good enough compared to keith bogans' 9 in 32 mins. ALthough bogans does play pretty good defense, i think i'll go with snyder as a developing guard and wait for improvements in his game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Really good signing. Snyder is better than Head, and younger, too.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think Snyde is better than Head...Snyde cannot shoot, while Luther can burn you on the perimeter!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> He picked up his play in Utah but you wrote him off in Utah? Or do you mean he picked up his game with the Hornets?


My bad, I was like sleep posting. That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> I don't think Snyde is better than Head...Snyde cannot shoot, while Luther can burn you on the perimeter!


They're both around 36% from long range, though Head does attempt 1.5 more threes per game. Not a large difference. Snyder scores more and does it more efficiently. He's a better defender, too. And he's a year younger.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Can he be the next Michael Finley? That's actually not a bad upside expectation.
I would say let this guy grow. 
I guess we will start him at #2, and that's all we will do for SG this off season.
Now we should focus on bring in JLIII, Reggie Evans.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Anyways im glad we can get some off the bench scoring because right now our bench really sucks. We need to boost our bench with a high-energy player like House or JLIII.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Whilst I would like to add a player like John LucasIII to our roster, I would be wary not to overpay a undersized PG who is totally unproven on the nba level.

He has killed it at Oklahoma State and impressed in the summer league but has this kid even played a nba game?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know JL3's D-league stats? Were they as good as his numbers per game in the Summer league?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

his summer league stats are way up from D-League

D-league - 16.8ppg 3.2rpg 3.9apg 51%fg 81%ft 43.3%3pt
Summer - 23.4ppg 3.8rpg 7.6apg 51%fg 81%ft 42.9%3pt

so numbers up with very good shooting still


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> his summer league stats are way up from D-League
> 
> D-league - 16.8ppg 3.2rpg 3.9apg 51%fg 81%ft 43.3%3pt
> Summer - 23.4ppg 3.8rpg 7.6apg 51%fg 81%ft 42.9%3pt
> ...


Thanks for the details!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Whilst I would like to add a player like John LucasIII to our roster, I would be wary not to overpay a undersized PG who is totally unproven on the nba level.
> 
> He has killed it at Oklahoma State and impressed in the summer league but has this kid even played a nba game?


I doubt ANYONE would overpay JLIII. He'll be looking to get signed to any NBA team, let alone get a big contract.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ye i would be surprised if he got much more than the minimum.


----------

